

Ask HN: Startups and data mining - jamesbrewer

What are some startups that mine massive amounts of data?
======
aherlambang
You can check this thread at quora:

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-startups-in-the-
field...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-startups-in-the-field-of-
analytics-data-mining-databases?q=startups+data+min)

~~~
jamesbrewer
Someone sends me a link to Quora every once in a while and so far it's proven
to be a great resource. Thanks!

------
Unregistered
Hopper Travel

[http://nextmontreal.com/hopper-raises-8m-to-reinvent-
travel-...](http://nextmontreal.com/hopper-raises-8m-to-reinvent-travel-
search/)

